# Minus 185 degrees under the C!



## CloudVII (Oct 23, 2014)

Last weekend we benched at toolius’s place (Shatul Durlabhji), with the latest x99 platform under ln2, to final get an indian into top 100 of hwbot.com’s extreme league and we actually got him at 72 rank as of today. The overlockers who were benching were Toolius(Shatul Durlabhji) (Toolius @ HWBOT) and CloudVII(Abhishek Joshi) (CloudVII @ HWBOT).
These are the hardware we used:-
x99 setup
Asus Rampage V extreme
Intel Core i7 5960x
Gskill F4-3000C15Q-16GRR
Adata XPG Z1 DDR4
Cooler Master v1200 Platinum and Antec HCP 1300 platinum
z97 setup
Asus Maximus VI extreme
Intel 4770k and Intel 4790k
Corsair dominators platinum 2666 CL 10 (Samsung IC)
Cooler Master v1200 Platinum and Antec HCP 1300 platinum
GPUs
GTX 580
GTX 295
AMD 4870×2
AMD 3870×2
AMD R9 290x
GTX 780Ti
LN2 setup
Kingpin gemini with heavy base and kingpin venom
Through out the session the one thing that we had to mention was the absolute stability offered by Asus motherboards even under extreme conditions, even after hours and hours under ln2 never gave us an issue over many days of hard benching. The screenshots of benchmark results to follow.
Please enjoy the benching session pictures
PS- No hardware was molested or harmed during all the benching.


*i.imgur.com/wAKY2cOl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ENIy6PVl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VyFG5fel.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CK5pwGWl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LSA9MMGl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/t20hvxxl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VuLu4xfl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/u6kAGcfl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UC87zLcl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/D8i8zenl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OXlP6zBl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wMcKrb4l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hKmnXkyl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U4yjqh3l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CqjTx97l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Vg9GXLxl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xHyiYaKl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PXg4jo3l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Bx3zElil.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vFDwTsvl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uSKOnAal.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GJAVXSMl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tqUsajxl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nx2hFqUl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RUrVhhRl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6ZTlbESl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kuXpcJrl.jpg


*CloudVII/Abhishek*


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

Very impressive. Thanks for these thorough photos of all the gear


----------



## toolius (Dec 8, 2014)

we had a total blast  and its our pleasure to share the pics


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 16, 2014)

wow fantastic!!  my hands start shaking even if i open the screws from my laptops and pcs  
keep it up!!


----------



## toolius (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello guys, as promised here are the extreme overclocking results,
*

CPU Overclock for all benchmark runs :-*

*Model: Intel Core i7 4770K 'Haswell'*
*Cooling: Liquid Nitrogen*
*Speed: 5,800MHz (+65.71%)*

*Aquamark Runs :-



Spoiler



504212 marks  with GeForce GTX 580 at 970/1013MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1259787.jpg 

502703 marks  with GeForce GTX 780 Ti at 1136/1830MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1259788.jpg 

438042 marks  with Radeon HD 3870 X2 at 877/945MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1259000.jpg


*

*3DMark05 Submissions :-




Spoiler



62124 marks with GeForce GTX 580 at 940/1013MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1259799.jpg 
63088 marks with GeForce GTX 780 Ti at 1158/1830MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1259793.jpg 
56820 marks with Radeon HD 5970 at 915/1100MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1260893.jpg 

55457 marks with GeForce GTX 295 at MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1258985.jpg 

49942 marks with Radeon HD 4870X2 at MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1258534.jpg 

47257 marks with Radeon HD 3870 X2

*hwbot.org/image/1258983.jpg


*
*3DMark06 Runs :-*



Spoiler



*48891 marks with GeForce GTX 780 Ti at 1158/1830MHz*

*hwbot.org/image/1259794.jpg 

*44527 marks with GeForce GTX 580 at 940/1013MHz*

*hwbot.org/image/1259796.jpg

*44008 marks with Radeon HD 5970 at 915/1100MHz*

*hwbot.org/image/1260898.jpg

*39249 marks with GeForce GTX 295*

*hwbot.org/image/1258987.jpg

*30612 marks with Radeon HD 4870X2 at MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1258533.jpg 

25691 marks with Radeon HD 3870 X2

*hwbot.org/image/1258984.jpg*


*

3DMark Vantage Performance Runs :-



Spoiler



37525 marks with Radeon HD 5970 at 915/1100MHz

*hwbot.org/image/1260902.jpg

25333 marks with GeForce GTX 295

*hwbot.org/image/1258988.jpg

21337 marks with Radeon HD 4870X2

*hwbot.org/image/1258532.jpg



I hope you guys found this fun to read and view.
Kind Regards Always 
Toolius 

*


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2015)

Toolius have managed to secure #1 of 1209 in India, and worldwide have come down to #63 from #72 in Extreme league! 

You guys are some serious overclockers! Nice to see such among our community! Do keep us posted.. with a video too perhaps!


----------



## CloudVII (Jan 31, 2015)

We will do our best to put out videos and more detailed info!!!


----------

